# Cancelling Sheraton Vistana vacation ownership



## vatish (Sep 9, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I bought a one bedroom unit in Sheraton Sistana village on 09/04/2012 but I now I am having second thoughts and want to cancel it. My contract says that I need to send a written notification to an address in Florida. My question is do I need to send some legal notice or a simple letter in plain English would do?

Also share with me fax number which I may use.

Once I cancel, when can I expect refund of my money?

Thanks for your help.

Regards,
Puneet


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 9, 2012)

*Rescinda-Sinda-Sinda.*




vatish said:


> I bought a one bedroom unit in Sheraton Sistana village on 09/04/2012 but I now I am having second thoughts and want to cancel it. My contract says that I need to send a written notification to an address in Florida. My question is do I need to send some legal notice or a simple letter in plain English would do?
> 
> Also share with me fax number which I may use.


Florida law gives timeshare buyers something like 10 days to get out of a full-freight purchase, so get out of it right away while you still can.  

Time's a-wasting.

Simple letter in plain English will do.  

People who have been through it say it is essential to follow the rescission directions exactly -- i.e., if it says send the notice by mail, then send it by mail & not by FAX or FedEx or any other means. 

Good luck.

_Full Disclosure*:*_  Our timeshares are resale all the way & thus we have no full-freight or rescission experience ourselves.  Everything we think we know about rescinding full-freight timeshare purchases comes from the Wisdom Of TUG. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Captron (Sep 9, 2012)

I absolutely agree with the comments above!

Do exactly as it says on your contract to rescind. Some also send a faxed copy of the letter to SVO.

Make sure you have everything registered with receipts to proove that it was received on their end.

I believe a relatively simple letter with the contract number and date should suffice. I would probably include a copy (keep the original) of the sales contract or at least pages with the relevant information.

Good Decision! and good luck!


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 9, 2012)

From the top of the forum:

FAQ:  cancelling/rescinding a Starwood purchase - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74493


----------



## vatish (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank you.

Can you please share with me fax number where I can send a copy?




Captron said:


> I absolutely agree with the comments above!
> 
> 
> Do exactly as it says on your contract to rescind. Some also send a faxed copy of the letter to SVO.
> ...


----------



## vatish (Sep 11, 2012)

I have sent a letter for cancellation, is there anything else I need to do?

I am still in rescind period.

Does anyone have experience canceling Starwood vacation ownership? When should I expect a refund?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 11, 2012)

vatish said:


> I have sent a letter for cancellation, is there anything else I need to do?
> 
> I am still in rescind period.
> 
> Does anyone have experience canceling Starwood vacation ownership? When should I expect a refund?



I believe they have 30 days.

Did the instructions tell you to FAX it or mail it?


----------



## vatish (Sep 11, 2012)

To mail it.

I have also faxed it to number I got from google. Let me know if you have fax number, I will send there as well.

Thanks.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 11, 2012)

I don't have a FAX number, but if you exactly followed the instructions in your documents, you completed the legal requirements, and that's all you need to do.


----------



## woodyd70 (Sep 11, 2012)

In your contract that you were supplied copies of, there is a "bold print" section that explains in detail how to cancel.  Follow it to a "T".........Florida's Rescission period is 10 days, and your letter must be post marked by the 10th day..........send your letter to the address in bold print and send it return receipt, certified mail.  This will require your letter to be signed for and the "little green card" returned to you as your form of proof that your cancellation was received, postmarked within the 10 days, yadda, yadda.........Starwood does have a period of time to refund your money, usually 3 to 4 weeks and they will do so in a timely manner.

There is no need to fax, but if it makes you feel better.........send a fax, call, and follow the above instructions........


Then go to ebay and buy 81,000 options for somewhere between $1500 and $2500 and experience a ton more horsepower for 10% of the developer purchase price.

Hope this helps


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 11, 2012)

If it makes you feel any better, I've never read of Starwood refusing to honor a cancellation, or reimburse the down payment.


----------



## vatish (Sep 28, 2012)

I have received full refund and a letter acknowledging cancellation of contract.

Glad its over without any trouble.


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 28, 2012)

vatish said:


> I have received full refund and a letter acknowledging cancellation of contract.
> 
> Glad its over without any trouble.



Be very thankful for consumer protection law's & that you found TUG in time to utilize them. If you still liked what you saw go find a nice inexpensive resale.


----------



## Satya Srinivas Chandu (Dec 21, 2016)

vatish said:


> I have received full refund and a letter acknowledging cancellation of contract.
> 
> Glad its over without any trouble.




Hello Vatish,

We are in a similar situation when we have taken this SVO ownership today and read the cancellation policy as 10 days. Can you please share the letter format you sent. I will be very glad if you can help to get out of this.


----------



## YYJMSP (Dec 21, 2016)

Satya Srinivas Chandu said:


> Hello Vatish,
> 
> We are in a similar situation when we have taken this SVO ownership today and read the cancellation policy as 10 days. Can you please share the letter format you sent. I will be very glad if you can help to get out of this.



You're responding to a post from 4yrs ago from someone who is likely not around anymore (they were a guest user and only had 5 posts


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 21, 2016)

Satya Srinivas Chandu said:


> Hello Vatish,
> 
> We are in a similar situation when we have taken this SVO ownership today and read the cancellation policy as 10 days. Can you please share the letter format you sent. I will be very glad if you can help to get out of this.



this article should help, no need to overthink it!

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/cancel_timeshare_purchase.html


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 21, 2016)

The important thing is to follow the contract and send the cancellation letter by the means and to the address in your contract. Don't call or fax as I am not aware of any contracts that would permit cancellation by phone of fax. Also, don't accept any calls from the sales staff. They will try to just talk you in to not cancelling.


----------



## Satya Srinivas Chandu (Dec 21, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> this article should help, no need to overthink it!
> 
> http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/cancel_timeshare_purchase.html


Thanks. I appreciate your help


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 21, 2016)

anytime!  welcome to TUG!


----------



## Satya Srinivas Chandu (Dec 21, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> anytime!  welcome to TUG!


When do we need to return the materials we have got and other complimentary.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 21, 2016)

most folks mention in the cancellation letter that they will return the sales materials/etc in a separate mailing at a later date.

just be sure you get the rescission letter in on time!


----------

